# Bose wave radio remote code



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

Has anyone found what code to use to control Bose wave radio through Dish universal remote for 622 receiver?

I am trying to use Bose wave radio as a primary sound output from the Vip 622 receiver. I tried using code 761 amd 758 listed in the user guide for bose system , but no use.

Any thoughts, comments? Thanks


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If the codes listed don't work, try the device scan function (page 89 in my manual, your's may be different) to go through all of codes in the remote. If none of them work, then I'm sorry to say that you're out of luck just like I am with my Integra receiver. No codes in the Dish remotes to control it.


----------

